# 15" Focal subwoofer 38 WX Utopia NEW 38wx



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330770042001&item=330770042001&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466


If i had the money I sure would like to her this in my ride....


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Link is not functioning..


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Never mind, find it and yes it is a great price.


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Coppertone said:


> Link is not functioning..


Humm i reentered the url...
My bad...


----------

